# Do couples who speak same love language make it???



## loveless1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Do couples who speak same love language make it???EASIER!!!!! I would like to know if same speaking love languages make a better marriage/??. I do know that i spoke the same lang in a past relationship and thats it!!!! we fought like cats and dogs but in the end the make up was incredible sex and oddly i stayed in a totally dis function relation. Is it possible for mis matched languages to co exist?? does it soley revolve around the individule and what they do to MAKE it happen??? i love my mismatched wife 99% the lack of a sex drive is the 1 % but its such a major thing to me since mine is physical touch is there hope?I hope she trys harder and i hope i can work on my patience...any advice?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Define love language. I'm confused.


----------



## loveless1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry.... the 5 languages of love book was very good read describes that people see love in diffrent ways(languages) a must read.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You brought up something I've wondered myself. I honestly think some relationships may work better when both parties speak the same language. For example, "physical touch" may be best when both have the same language. However, I can see a problem when both have the "project" language. Let's say they both share the same hobbies; it can be great. But, when both have totally different hobbies, it may not work so well. Which languages are you specifically looking at?


----------

